# Thank you Uber for Not lowering rates.



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just want to say here in Canada we are not effected by the rate squeeze. Not sure why we didn't get caught up in all this, but we have avoided the rate drop.

My only thoughts is we have no other competition and we are a growing market already. Last check with the ops manager they were doing 1000 new customers every day downloading the app. Those numbers are staggering.

Also before New Years they said they were processing 100 new driver applications every day. That's even more scary.

Does everyone else feel their markets are growing, retracting or are they holding steady. Still trying to gauge what is causing some markets to get cuts and others being left alone. I don't see any other international areas being hit.

Guess we will start seeing Uber Drivers jumping the border to Canada. You may have become the new Mexico.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Your rate cut is on it's way. Have no fear.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Are you guys 420 friendly in Van coooover ?

I used to get some dirt cheap Christmas trees from Canada and ship them here and sell them wholesale... Was very lucrative, until my buyers figured it out after 4 years of lucrative seasonal HUSTLE, 
... damn you internet

ROI was 100 to 1 

You know what to do now if they cut rates over there


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Think like a suit.

They make a 33% profit on all base fares plus $1. (We normally talk about it as a 20% commission off the gross fare)

Growing the total income from base fares is the key to profit. Your manager picks the target amount that you must meet on total base fares in your market. You compare your driver and passenger base and make adjustments to meet that quota.

The new US minimum Fares, with the $1 safety fee, net them a whopping 62% commission on base fare. So they dole out the price guarantees and drop the minimum fare, in order to make us willing to get on the street to pick up more minimum fares.

They claim that in Chicago instead of one pax per hour we now get 1.3. That second pax is likely a minimum fare generating them double the profit. And we take them because were not doing anything else and the pax are often very close by.

This is the "rideshare" model applied to drivers' downtime. It's genius.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Uber is trying to kill competitors early in the game. I read that analysts think only one company will survive and Uber is it. Uber wants to eliminate Lyft and the others sooner, not later. Uber knew drivers would take the hit when Uber lowered fees to squeeze Lyft and attract riders. So Uber is hiring new drivers to replace the old.

Since they have no competition in your market Actionjax Uber will keep fares high.

Takeaway: If you want to make money driving for Uber then you don't want Uber to have any competition in your market.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok let's all move to Canada.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

And run a brewery


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> And run a brewery


I'm in


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol...you can take an uber for your deliveries...our rates haven't tanked like the rest of the Uber universe.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Lol...you can take an uber for your deliveries...our rates haven't tanked like the rest of the Uber universe.


But they did get cut right?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> But they did get cut right?


They sure did...10% Not as bad as most that's for sure. We are still over $1 per mile. And $2.50 minimum.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok let's all move to Canada.


And ride a Moose


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Schulz said:


> Uber is trying to kill competitors early in the game. I read that analysts think only one company will survive and Uber is it. Uber wants to eliminate Lyft and the others sooner, not later. Uber knew drivers would take the hit when Uber lowered fees to squeeze Lyft and attract riders. So Uber is hiring new drivers to replace the old.
> 
> Since they have no competition in your market Actionjax Uber will keep fares high.
> 
> Takeaway: If you want to make money driving for Uber then you don't want Uber to have any competition in your market.


Yeah, when you have drivers dumb enough to fund Uber's supposed takeover at their ridiculous X fare rates, why not? Uber will milk all of you suckers for as long as you can last.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

We ran Target out of town... if Uber doesn't serve the Canadian public they wont last.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Schulz said:


> Uber is trying to kill competitors early in the game. I read that analysts think only one company will survive and Uber is it. Uber wants to eliminate Lyft and the others sooner, not later. Uber knew drivers would take the hit when Uber lowered fees to squeeze Lyft and attract riders. So Uber is hiring new drivers to replace the old.
> 
> Since they have no competition in your market Actionjax Uber will keep fares high.
> 
> Takeaway: If you want to make money driving for Uber then you don't want Uber to have any competition in your market.


Lyft left houston and our rates didn't go back to previous levels.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe North Korea will embrace uber. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And ride a Moose


 And play that Anne Murray song... "I know you ain't got money, but I'm still in love ......... honey" and so on.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> They sure did...10% Not as bad as most that's for sure. We are still over $1 per mile. And $2.50 minimum.


$2.50 minimum? Not a typo? Currently C2.50 about US2.00. What is the Uber commiss in Toronto?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

yubenbeing said:


> $2.50 minimum? Not a typo? Currently C2.50 about US2.00. What is the Uber commiss in Toronto?


20% from what I understand. Not sure if there are new drivers paying 25%


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

QUOTE="Actionjax, post: 184424, member: 3022"]20% from what I understand. Not sure if there are new drivers paying 25%[/QUOTE]
Ok, I take it you're not active any longer, thus having no certain knowledge of the rate structure.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

yubenbeing said:


> QUOTE="Actionjax, post: 184424, member: 3022"]20% from what I understand. Not sure if there are new drivers paying 25%


Ok, I take it you're not active any longer, thus having no certain knowledge of the rate structure.[/QUOTE]

What the hell are you talking about. I do know the rate structure I just don't know if they are charging new drivers here 25%. When I signed up it was 20%. What is it you would like to know? So my answer was talking to the variables.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> What the hell are you talking about. I do know the rate structure I just don't know if they are charging new drivers here 25%. When I signed up it was 20%. What is it you would like to know? So my answer was talking to the variables.


Is there any city other than San Francisco signing up new UberX drivers at anything other than 20%?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Is there any city other than San Francisco signing up new UberX drivers at anything other than 20%?


Is that a question or a statement? I don't know. I heard it was 25% around here but I haven't confirmed it with anyone.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Did the ? at the end of the sentence leave you confused?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Did the ? at the end of the sentence leave you confused?


It still does. Wasn't sure if it was sarcastic or a real question. It could be taken either way around here.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ok, I take it you're not active any longer, thus having no certain knowledge of the rate structure.


What the hell are you talking about. I do know the rate structure I just don't know if they are charging new drivers here 25%. When I signed up it was 20%. What is it you would like to know? So my answer was talking to the variables.[/QUOTE]

*"20% from what I understand. Not sure if there are new drivers paying 25%"*

Where I come from, "from what I understand translates to "I'm not certain but I think it means". Thanks for your clarification. As for the other info you provided with the minimum fare being 2.50, I was surprised that anybody would take a fare knowing that $2 or less before overhead was a possibility. That was why I asked if it was a typo. So we are on the same language level, minimum to me is least amount of a fare charge, as in "Oh, I'm just going a mile. Too cold to walk today". The context-less virtual world can skew just anything that gets written.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

yubenbeing said:


> What the hell are you talking about. I do know the rate structure I just don't know if they are charging new drivers here 25%. When I signed up it was 20%. What is it you would like to know? So my answer was talking to the variables.


*"20% from what I understand. Not sure if there are new drivers paying 25%"*

Where I come from, "from what I understand translates to "I'm not certain but I think it means". Thanks for your clarification. As for the other info you provided with the minimum fare being 2.50, I was surprised that anybody would take a fare knowing that $2 or less before overhead was a possibility. That was why I asked if it was a typo. So we are on the same language level, minimum to me is least amount of a fare charge, as in "Oh, I'm just going a mile. Too cold to walk today". The context-less virtual world can skew just anything that gets written.[/QUOTE]

No worries.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

Just started driving a few days ago, so is this 20 or 25%?

Fares = $76.26 3 hours worth of driving
Payout= $56.05

Actionjax: that sound about right?
Wouldn't mind if that means i can make $150 over a 9 hour span, and by make i mean in my pocket


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

jezhead said:


> Just started driving a few days ago, so is this 20 or 25%?
> 
> Fares = $76.26 3 hours worth of driving
> Payout= $56.05
> ...


I'm calculating 25% based on that. but the math was not exact on the payout. There was a very small discrepancy of under a $1


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

bit off topic but there was a thread around that showed exactly where on the screen u can see the amount of a surge (2.1x for example) and now i can't remember where i saw it? On my phone it only shows where it's surging and a red bar at the bottom saying surge something or other. Where can i see what the actual amount of surge is?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> We ran Target out of town... if Uber doesn't serve the Canadian public they wont last.


Where did "Target" run away too, Niagara Falls?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Where did "Target" run away too, Niagara Falls?


They declared insolvency in Canada. 14,000 people lost their jobs. They are in the middle of liquidations for the next 2 weeks.

Canadians loved to shop Target in the US. When they came to Canada they didn't execute properly and they didn't understand the market. People just turned their backs and went to WalMart.

Now Target is no more in Canada. Not all things from the US do well up here even when we ask them to come. With a land mass bigger than the US and a total Canadian population close to California its a harder sell to make it work.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

jezhead said:


> bit off topic but there was a thread around that showed exactly where on the screen u can see the amount of a surge (2.1x for example) and now i can't remember where i saw it? On my phone it only shows where it's surging and a red bar at the bottom saying surge something or other. Where can i see what the actual amount of surge is?


You need to zoom in on the red area. It's so small with the standard view. It shows you the rate.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> They declared insolvency in Canada. 14,000 people lost their jobs. They are in the middle of liquidations for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Canadians loved to shop Target in the US. When they came to Canada they didn't execute properly and they didn't understand the market. People just turned their backs and went to WalMart.
> 
> Now Target is no more in Canada. Not all things from the US do well up here even when we ask them to come. With a land mass bigger than the US and a total Canadian population close to California its a harder sell to make it work.


Remember Krispy Kreme Donuts? LOL


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

jezhead said:


> Remember Krispy Kreme Donuts? LOL


Those are actually popping back up here in Dallas.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Those are actually popping back up here in Dallas.


In Dallas they are probably dipping them in batter and deep frying them a second time.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> In Dallas they are probably dipping them in batter and deep frying them a second time.


They only do that for the State Fair.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

jezhead said:


> Just started driving a few days ago, so is this 20 or 25%?
> 
> Fares = $76.26 3 hours worth of driving
> Payout= $56.05
> ...


How many fares produced that?

The safe rider fee is taken out of the fare before Uber takes 20% of the rest.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> How many fares produced that?
> 
> The safe rider fee is taken out of the fare before Uber takes 20% of the rest.


that was over 5 trips. Is that good?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

jezhead said:


> that was over 5 trips. Is that good?


Was it five, or over 5?

It it was five then Uber is only giving you 78.7% of the fare after the SRF.

$56.05 / ($76.26 - $5.00) = 78.7%

That would mean Uber's commission is 21.3%.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

jezhead said:


> that was over 5 trips. Is that good?


Based on it being 5 trips and deducting the safe rider fee it would be 20% you are paying. I think there may also been a split fare there.

As for is it good. It's not bad. But check how many KM you put on your car to get it then deduct the cost of that. So that's what you take home.. This includes dead miles you use to get to the rider.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber Hammer has the math. He is I am sure scratching his head like me as the numbers are not all that aligned as they should be. Something is missing.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Uber Hammer has the math. He is I am sure scratching his head like me as the numbers are not all that aligned as they should be. Something is missing.


Looks like it was 6 trips. That works out to 20%.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

there was 5 in total and 1 cancelled before i can get there, that would have been 6. 1 of the 5 was 2 friends who wanted to pick up another friend down the block and then do another fare to get to the restaurant, so he paid twice i guess?


----------

